# Mounting height for towel bars and tp holders



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Purely arbitrary.
Ron


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I got out a couple towels and worked out the appropriate places to do the same during a recent bathroom remodel. 

Added blocking for safety bars I added in the tub/shower area as well.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Well Ron, back in my production framing days I remember adding backing for a towel bar, 2x4 54" center and the TP was 2x6 or 8 at 26" center.

That was quite a few brain cells ago though.


----------



## sausagefingers (Nov 16, 2008)

Pardon my French, but I've used the method of "titty height" for towel bars, and "ass height" for poo paper holder. These are the biological methods.


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

Normally 24" for the tp holder and 48"-52" for the towel bars.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Personally--it's not the height of the TP holder that bothers me, it's the location. I despise reaching behind me for TP. Mount it where the "striking paper" is easy to reach, even if on the back of a door. That's just me, David


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Toilet paper as high as reasonable - this way = less bending for changing rolls and ergo less rolls left unchanged.


----------

